# Benelli Nova Problems



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've been having problems off and on with my Nova for the last year. Yesterday was the final straw, as I had snow geese on the deck and couldn't do anything about it with my jammed Nova.

Basically, the problem lies with 3" or 2 3/4" shells. When I eject the shell, it doesn't feed "a shell", it feeds every shell all at once. So there appears to be a problem with the shell stop.

Anyone have any ideas on how to correct this? My gunsmith didn't know either.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Chris, I have been having problems ever since I got my gun. I will be upgrading this summer to a SP-10. My nova has a problem ever time I take it out. But your problem, I might have a little help for you. There's a little bar down by where the magizine enters the gun. That little bar there holds the shells in the magazine right. Well if you look a it and see if it a worn down that might be your problem. since it is worn down it can hold those shell's in the magazine. When you pump the gun it pushes that little bar in so shell's enter the chamber. If it lets the whole magizine unload that might be the problem, or maybe it is not. If you need help on that just drop me a line and I could look at it for you. I have done so much damn work on mine it just makes me puke, I just cant see why people say the nova is so great. It is just a big pile work for me.

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-08 17:37 ]


----------



## gandergrinder

Goosebuster,
I think the SP-10 is a great choice for goose hunting. I've had one for 6 years now. However if you haven't shot one before I have a few tips for you.
1. Practice with this gun. It is really heavy and if you are not used to this you will shoot behind many birds at first. If you want some reloads for practicing I have a good assortment.
2. Learn to tear apart and clean the thing. They can be fussy if they are not kept clean. 
3. Start to reload it will take the 10 to a whole nother level.
3. Don't forget your 12 gauge when you are out in the decoys. When the ducks start buzzing the spread 20 yards high at 70 miles an hour you will wish you had it.
4. If you have any problems let me know. I think I have expierenced every problem there is or my dad or grandpa has. We all shoot them.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Chris,
Your Benelli has a 5 year warranty so I would take it back when you can part with it, probably after the spring season. One thing with a 3.5" gun is the longer stroke required to cycle the action. Are you sure that you are not short cycling it? I know that you have had problems with it before because I have been there, maybe you should just write it off like you did your BPS and trade it in on an 870 Super Magnum.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

I have had only 1 problem with my nova. It wasn't very good with old loads. I had some old 23/4 loads that i was just using to shoot doves with but the old shells would always jamm in the mag. but it was only old 2 3/4. Don't ask me what thats all about. I used newwer 2 3/4 loads and they were fine.


----------



## Decoyer

I think that Benelli has a problem consistently producing a quality gun. Just like the early SBEs, some people would get a gun that would operate flawlessly and some would be a lemon. I have had a Nova for two years now and only have problems when I get too lazy to pull the trigger mechanism out and clean it.


----------



## Eric Hustad

I started having some problems with my Nova last fast. I clean it after each weekend out, but it still will jam out hunting. I will say i love the gun because it is so easy to clean. I may trade it in this summer and get another.


----------



## Doug Panchot

I have a buddy who has had a Nova for 3 years and has had the same problem as everyone else. You would think that Benelli would do something about it.

Browning Gold Hunter is where it is at!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Chris, you may want to go over to http://www.tomknapp.net, and post a message in the gun forum to Craig Johnson he's the Customer Service Manager for benelli, and sounds like a nice guy, probably could help you out.

[ This Message was edited by: Super Black Eagle on 2002-04-21 22:32 ]


----------

